# Cut ear!



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

So... As you guys know I have three boys. I know boys can be aggressive so this might be the case. I woke up this morning and Chase's ear is split! He is a dumbo with big ears and his left outer ear is cut badly... Splitting the top of his outer ear! My poor baby boy! What should I do? Should I take him to the vet? His ear is not bleeding but there is a little bit of dried blood. Should I put peroxide on the ear with a q-tip? Also, what about the boys as cage mates? They are brothers. Chase is more of the calm one but had been a little aggressive lately...they are all about 8 months old now so I don't believe it is an age issue.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have a picture? I am trying to see if this was an accident or something requiring some form of intervention for aggression.

If it isn't bleeding, I would just keep it clean (saline rinse might work better but I am prone to dislike disinfecting my own cuts with peroxide or alcohol) and monitor it.


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response! Unfortunately my power is still out which means no wifi for computers(iam on my 3G phone right now). I do not believe you can upload picks from your phone. If it helps, the cut is a little more than 1/2 a cm I believe...it is on his mid-upper left ear. There is a tiny bit of dried blood. Sorry and thank you!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, it may have been rough play and an accident. Most aggressive bite wounds are on the rump or neck I believe.


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you! I will keep an eye on it


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

My one rat got two ear injuries from her cage mate on her one ear in one week and it took a lot of compressing to stop the bleeding. Never use peroxide on an open wound because it damages healthy tissue. As on poster said use a saline solution to cleanse the area. With my girl I applied a topical antibiotic ointment on her ear which did heal with a cauliflower like scar. It is probably too late to stitch her ear back together.

I will try to upload a photo in my albums of my late heart rat's ear.


----------



## The Rat Cage (Feb 3, 2014)

One of my boys also have an old ear enjury as you can see on this picture. Rats heal very well, you just have to keep the wound clean.


----------

